# Barn Door for Closet



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

I have a barn door that I purchased made of Knotty Alder. I've stained it and put an initial coat of marine varnish on it that I had left over from the front door. Although it looks really good, there is a gritty feel to it. I would like to make it a smooth finish. I know sanding with a fine grit paper well help, but what is the process.....1st coat of varnish, sand, 2nd coat, sand w/ finer coat? Just needing a little clarity on steps to make this thing look good and feel good, lol. Thanks for the advice! EWV8434


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

There should be instruction on the varnish can to recoat. I would light sand and recoat.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

For smooth blemish free finish, use wiping varnish. Brush on and wipe off. Slower build but smoother results. For the pinnacle of perfection, use French Polish--build up varnish and then rub out and polish wit pumice to build the mirror perfect surface. Mucho hard work but beautiful. Overkill for a door project.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

The grit is from the varnish pulling the excess stain/wood up. Hit with 220 lightly and put a second coat on.


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the responses guys, Gonna get it right when I get to the house in a week!! EWV


----------

